# Auto Rotate



## Greggo (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi everyone; my first post 

I have a catalog of 1500+ images. Some landscape, some portrait. All mixed up.
For some reason, all my images shot in portrait have imported as landscape.
I don't want to have to go through each one and rotate it - I'm lazy, time is precious, etc.
Is there a way to 'auto-rotate', back to portrait orientation, all the images that have imported themselves as landscape? 
TIA


----------



## clee01l (Jul 25, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.  If the images acquired in the camera have the autorotate tag set in the file header, this is used to determine the orientation of the image in LR.  If this tag is not set, then you will need to manually rotate each image.  Sometimes when shooting onto a flat surface, the camera will get confused as to which end is up and improperly tase the image.


----------



## Jetze Posthuma (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi Greggo, 
I am under Windows so do not know exact Mac-keys. 
If the autorotate is not set properly and you'll have to set the orientation manually you might act as follows: 
1) in the library grid view, 
2) show as many pictures as possible ((use the Ctrl plus - keys) 
3) select the first mis-orientated picture with a single click, 
4) select every further mis-orientated picture withe a Ctrl-click and 
5) rotate the pictures 180 degrees by 2x Ctrl-[ . 

Not a nice job but can be done fairly quickly.
Good luck! Kind regards Jetze


----------



## Greggo (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks  - have now ensured 'auto-rotate' is on in the camera!


----------



## AlanHaynes.com (Aug 5, 2018)

It may help to use Lightroom's filter bar so that you can view only the horizontal/landscape images. On the filter bar, choose the *Metadata *tab. Then, set one of the Metadata columns to *Aspect Ratio*. Then, choose *Landscape*. Now you'll see only horizontal images. 

If you have a lot of horizontal images already, they'll be mixed in with your incorrectly oriented images. But it may still be quicker than going through every single image _including_ the vertical ones.

If you need more info on how to do this, let me know.

Alan


----------

